#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  درخواست DirectX11 برای windows 7 32bit

## m.pezeshki

با تشکر قبلی

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
هنوز که هنوزه حرف و احادیث زیادی هستن که میگن نسخه 10 دایریکس اصلی به بازار نیومده و اون نسخه 10 که اکثر شرکت گیم اون رو به عنوان ساپورت بازی ارائه میدن همون نسخه 9 هستش که به صورت آپدیت و یا شاید هم هک شده ارائه میدن
خوده شرکت مایکروسافت  نسخه 11 رو فقط موقع نصب ویندوز سون طراحی کرده و تاالان هیچ نسخه 11 ارجینالی به بازار ارائه نشده 
علی کل حال
بهترین و کامل ترین نسخه داریکس DirectX 9.29.1974 - June 2010 - April 2011



```

http://dl.softgozar.com/Files/Software/DirectX_9.29.1974_June_2010_April_2011_softgozar.com.exe 



```

موفق باشید

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*nekooee*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

همانطور که دوستمون گفتند روی ویندوز 7 به صورت پیشفرض دایرکت ایکس 11 نصب هست ولی آپدیت نیست و شما برای خیلی از بازیها هنگام نصب مجبور به آپدیت میشید.

بعضی بازیها رو هم که نصب کنید داخل سی دی بازی یک دایرکت ایکس دستکاری شده دارند که یک سری فایل dll به دایرکت ایکس معمولی اضافه میکنه تا بازی قابل اجرا باشه. ولی معمولا موقع نصب آنلاین هست و اتوماتیک دانلود میشه و نصب میشه که حجم زیادی هم از دانلود شما میگیره و چاره ای هم نیست!

ویندوز های ورژن پایین تر هم سازگاری با دایرکت ایکس 11 ندارند!

ولی به صورت غیر رسمی هست و میتونید دانلود کنید:
http://vivadl.com/tag/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D...AF-directx-11/

اما خود ویندوز 7 داره نیاز نیست این نسخه رو بگیرید هر بازی هم نسخه مربوط به خودش رو میگیره و آپیدت میکنه. به طور کل بیشتر بازی های جدید که من دیدم برای خودشون یک دایرکت ایکس مخصوص دارند که موقع نصب بازی یا آنلاین یا آفلاین نصب میشه و دایرکت ایکس خودتون رو تکمیل میکنه

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## m.pezeshki

پس یعنی خود ویندوز نصب کرده الان روی سیستم بنده ؟ و بازی ها با گرافیک directX 11 اجرا میشوند ؟

----------

